# Fancy Honey



## BuckMKII (Apr 25, 2013)

Originally the Post Office and general store in the small Wayne County community of Gardi, Georgia. It was built around 1900 and is another example of rural decay.




The Altamaha Apiaries by Live to fish, on Flickr




Altamaha Apiaries by Live to fish, on Flickr


----------



## Hoss (Apr 25, 2013)

Love old buildings.  Nice shots of this one.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Sling (Apr 25, 2013)

Always liked that building - glad someone posted great shots. Thanks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 25, 2013)

I've seen that place a few times! Never stopped for a closer look, though. Cool shot! I love these kind of subjects, too!

Probably unsafe, but I wonder how it looks on the inside?


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 26, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> I've seen that place a few times! Never stopped for a closer look, though. Cool shot! I love these kind of subjects, too!
> 
> Probably unsafe, but I wonder how it looks on the inside?



Thanks guys.

Silver Britches I would have loved to have taken a peek inside but I just stayed on the other side of the road and snapped these quick pix.


----------



## quinn (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice shots buck!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Apr 26, 2013)

My goodness, awesome shots.
Actually looks like something from a Hollywood set.
\
Sad, but beautiful.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 26, 2013)

Big fan of historic places..
Love the shot


----------



## cornpile (Apr 28, 2013)

Times gone by.Great shots


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2013)

Great shots!  Oh the stories it holds!


----------

